
Life gets better after 50: why age tends to work in favour of happiness - devy
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2018/may/05/happiness-curve-life-gets-better-after-50-jonathan-rauch
======
JoeAltmaier
Accumulated wealth + approaching retirement? Not rocket science.

